# Lucid dream 5/14/2011



## BruceChastain (May 15, 2011)

*This is a log of a lucid dream I had the other day.  This is the first time I've ever logged a dream and the first time I've ever submitted writing for critique. What I would like to know is what you think about my writing technique. I found this a little bit hard to write because I wasn't always sure from what perspective in terms of time I should be speaking. Thank you. 

Lucid dream 5/14/2011*


Went to sleep at around 1:30am
Woke up about 730-8am
Played around on the computer little bit
Got dresses
Went back to bed at around 9:30 listening to Free talk live podcast 
Felll asleep

<dream>
I am in the Port St. John house I grew up in, in the living room facing the street. looking around I wonder why I am here knowing that I don't live here anymore. There are several other people around as if some sort of party is being held and not that many guest had arrived yet. The feeling or knowledge that this is a dream starts enter into my thoughts. At first this notion makes me feel a little bit afraid. Afraid because I wasn't sure if I knew how to wake myself if I wanted to. I feel uncomfortable with the possibility that I am not in control. Thinking more about it though I remember that I I'm interested in the subject of lucid dreaming and this might be a rare and positive chance for me to explore. Now I feel safe, I want to explore quickly before it's over. I feel like I have ear buds in and so I reach for my ears to feel and verify. Yes they are there, just as they were before I fell asleep. Now I know for sure what's going on, I’m in a dream. This feels good, like maybe I'm on some sort of drug, the front upper part of my braid feels nice.

Looking at the part of the wall under the street facing window inside the house I notice it appears to be made of painted metal, its a section maybe three feet wide by two feet tall, somehow fix to or part of the dry wall under the window. I walk up to and kneel down to take a closer look at the metal plate which is brown and looks old, like the color and state that a mid 80s full size van might look like today. The plate has some lettering on it's face about1.5" tall in a block font protruded like you might see on the back of a chevy s-10 pickup where it says "Chevrolet". I know if I can read this message it will be a good thing for me to write down later after I awake. But I just cant make out the text, it's, only horizontal and vertical but the charters are unknown to me. I give up as I don't want to wasted anymore time on this. 
There seem to be more people out back so I'll see whats going on out there. On my way I see what appears to be my father in the kitchen, but he looks younger, maybe closer to the age he would have looked when we lived here. As I look at him he begins to approach me. He gets closer it appears this might not be my dad after all, this man is too all and sort of ugly. He's greeting me but it seems like he might be drunk as hes stumbling and holding my shoulder to balance. I swiftly move away and exit the house, entering the back yard.

 There are maybe ten or so people walking around and talking to one another, no one really seems to have noticed me at this point so I just stand there and observe. Nothing unusual here in the back yard. There are nice looking younger people around my age or younger as well as some older grand parents who are dressed nicely. Looks to be some friends and family. There is a small room which shouldn't really exist built onto the rear of the house, no more than 8 by 8 feet in area with a small round table in the center surrounded by 4 chairs. There are there people standing at the table getting ready to take their seats, they have noticed me and indicated they would like me to join them by taking the fourth seat. I walk over and sit down. The three of them reach out like people often do during prayer. I reach out and take hold of the two people's hands. I feel like I know these people but I don't know their names. This is weird, we are holding hands just looking at each other. After maybe twenty seconds they let go, retract their arms and begin to stand up. 
</dream>
I wake up in my bed, it's about 10:45am. After thinking about the dream for approximately fifteen minutes, I decide to write it down on my iPad sitting on my night stand. It's now 11:30 and I'm done.


----------



## tjwell01 (May 16, 2011)

Did you really have this lucid of a dream? Pretty impressive. I kind of love the end how you say you wrote the dream on your iPad. hahahaha. I'm an iPad lover too, but they still make me giggle sometimes.


----------



## BruceChastain (May 16, 2011)

Yes this is a true story. Turns out you can create and write a google document from the ipad. The only thing I did was some minor touch up on my PC later on in the day. I love my ipad too. Thanks for commenting.


----------

